
Amazon soya and beef exports 'linked to deforestation' - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-53438680
======
Obsnold
I always feel like I have to point out that something like 80% of soya world
wide goes to animal feed(I think the oil may be extracted first as well).

------
afandian
Here's an interesting thought experiment for meat-eaters:

Why not stop eating beef?

your response might be a knee-jerk "but I really like it!". Everyone knows the
huge environmental costs we are responsible for when eating meat. But it's
really interesting to pursue the tension in your own personal logic-brain vs
lizard want-it-brain.

I've stopped eating most refined sugar and massively cut down on meat in the
past few years. But the mental battles I had with myself in the process were
surprising.

~~~
UweSchmidt
The problem is the availability of vegetarian / vegan meals in western
society. Sophisticated food culture revolves around meat. It requires planning
and work (in addition to dealing with the lizard brain).

In particular, as a gym-goer I want my protein, and if soya is out too, then
it's quite a bit more difficult. Excuses, I know.

~~~
MaximumYComb
How many calories are you eating daily and how many grams of protein? Unless
you're a bodybuilder at the end of a cut it wouldn't be very hard to get
enough protein on even 2000 calories. I know this because I'm a large,
military serving man who has been full vegan and now chooses to eat vegan
where possible.

The big loss is food culture. It revolves around meat and animal products.

~~~
tiew9Vii
I’ve looked in to eating more non meat meals. What I struggled with is getting
the macros right.

For example to hit 190g of protein a day, eating vegan my carbs would be way
up compared to my current diet. At the moment I’m trying to drop body fat and
from dexa scans/metabolic test they recommend I keep my protein high, increase
fats and try to reduce carbs. I’ve tried doing the macros on a few vegan
recipes but struggled to get the numbers right without increasing calories
which I can’t do when trying to drop body fat.

When I have more flexibility in calories i.e bulking some of the vegan recipes
look quite good as calorie dense when you add beans, lentils, nuts, oils etc.
I reckon I’ll do better on this than when I was eating 5kg of beef a week as
the dexa scan then was terrible with high visceral fat.

~~~
chrisdirkis
From a quick search, common dietary recommendations for protein seem to be
0.8g to 1.4g per kg bodyweight per day. 190g per day would likely be way more
than most people need, being that both a) a lot of people weigh less than
190/1.4 (much less 190/0.8) and b) a lot of people won't need more than the
standard dietary requirements of protein.

Definitely seems like you're not in at least one of these sets, though, so
definitely not going for a "I know more about a healthy diet for you than you
do", because hahaha no I don't. Mostly just posting to emphasise to casual
readers that they (likely) don't need to target 190g protein per day.

~~~
tiew9Vii
Yes, I do strength training and also trying to cut body fat.

I’m on 2.5g protein per kg body weight which is high as I’m trying to maintain
muscle while on a calorie deficit.

If I didn’t need to be in a deficit on lower carbs it does look like I could
achieve the macros I need from vegan meals. It’s not I need 190g protein right
now, it’s I need to aim for 190g on about 2300-2500 calories with a bias
towards gaining those calories from protein/fats. Hitting 190g protein would
take me above 2300-2500 calories due to the amount of carbs consumed from
vegan protein sources.

------
fock
well, otherwise it would get expensive pretty fast with rainforest soil. I
mean, you learn this in highschool around here (rainforest soil=most often bad
for agriculture, so one must take means to mitigate that → one must move the
crop...), so what do people expect?

------
henearkr
Personally, I take my proteins in lentils. And yeast.

I completely cut my soya some times ago on health considerations:
phytoestrogens and poor fat quality of soya.

~~~
anwseringmrns
Why are you afraid of phytoestrogens? they are lowering estrogen levels and
don't affect testosterone.

~~~
henearkr
I admit it is only a speculation, but I made a link between the phytoestrogens
and some health problem I had.

I had a scare with a autoimmune problem, but luckily it was benign. However I
learnt that estrogens weaken the mechanism by which the body learns to avoid
fighting itself, and that it was explaining why women had a lot more of some
kinds of autoimmune diseases than men. And the missing puzzle piece was when I
understood that my autoimmune problem started a few years after I discovered
Japanese food culture, and as I had always been in fond of soy drinks, soy
creams, tofu, etc, when I was in Japan I was drinking/eating/dreaming soy
every meal of every day (this for a few years).

Are you sure about they are lowering estrogens level?

To draw you the picture, I was drinking tonyu (soy drink) all the time so
there always was some in my stomach (except when I was sleeping). Maybe the
mechanism by which phytoestrogens lower blood level estrogens works only when
you give it time to overcompensate after your last intake.

~~~
anwseringmrns
You can read about estrogen lowering effect of soy milk here (studies
included) - outline.com/5UkBSS

~~~
henearkr
Thanks a lot! :) My fear is gone.

After reading the article, it turns out not all phytoestrogens have this
estrogen-lowering property: this is a particularity of soy's phytoestrogens.

Beer for example has different phytoestrogens and they are not good.

------
jonplackett
I think the title should be ‘Brazilian soya and beer exports linked to
deforestation’ because surly ALL amazon exports of soy and beef would be
linked to deforestation.

------
jiofih
Is this even news? It’s been known for at least 40 years.

------
srajap06
Interesting

------
quixoticelixer-
Water 'linked to wetness'

